# Changement police barre de tâche



## OoGy (18 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous, alors j'ai téléchargé tinkertool pour changer les polices de mon système (Léopard) et ça marche partout sauf pour le finder et la barre des tâches (Pomme - Finder - Fichier - Édition etc...) Alors merci d'avance de m'éclairer sur comment changer ses polices et j'ai vu que c'était possible sur un. Merci d'avance. screenshot


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Avec Silk .


----------



## marctiger (18 Mai 2009)

Attention quand-même avec Unsanity, leurs softs provoquent souvent des problème avec certaines applications.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Hmm quelles applications ?

Ne pas oublier que Silk sur Leopard n'a été mis à jour qu'une seule fois pour être compatible avec le 10.5. plus rien depuis.


----------



## marctiger (18 Mai 2009)

Oh je ne parle pas spécialement de Silk, mais plutôt d'autre un peu plus anciens.

Il y a eu (il n'y a pas si longtemps) des questions sur le Forum concernant les problèmes rencontré avec Unsanity "en général" et peut-être ShapeShifter en particulier, entre-autres avec QuickTime.

Maintenant je ne dis pas que ces problèmes n'ont pas été réglés, mais si par la suite un "twist" se produit avec certaines applications, il faudra d'abord regarder de ce côté, et il en est de même avec Growl par ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

De toute manière ShapeShifter ne fonctionne pas avec Leopard donc il n y a pas de soucis .

Voici la liste des haxies compatibles avec Leopard.


----------



## JNArno (19 Mai 2009)

salut à tous!

c'est quoi la police du menu en haut, celle que l'auteur de ce fil voulait changer? merci beaucoup. et pis juste une ch'tite question parce que je galère un peu avec silk  y a qu'à choisir la police à changer, appuyer sur original, choisir la police que l'on veut, on appuie sur replace, un redémarrage et le compte est bon?

à tout plus!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Oui il veut changer la police de la barre des menus mais avec un Silk c'est un peu près tout qui est changé.

Tu ne dois pas redémarrer ton mac, juste relancer les applications (Finder compris).


----------



## JNArno (20 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui il veut changer la police de la barre des menus mais avec un Silk c'est un peu près tout qui est changé.
> 
> Tu ne dois pas redémarrer ton mac, juste relancer les applications (Finder compris).



merci pour ta réponse rapide, mais est-ce que tu connais le nom de la police utilisée dans la barre de menu? j'avoue ne pas la reconnaître et c'est celle qui m'intéresse le plus à changer!

merci!


----------



## JNArno (21 Mai 2009)

bonjour c'est encore moi!

j'ai le même problème que l'auteur de ce fil: tout est farpait sauf le menu (pomme - finder - fichier, etc...) par contre bizarrement, l'heure est dans la bonne police! j'ai essayé silk, j'ai mis la police que corentin m'a donné mais rien ne change, même après redémarrage... je vous mets une capture pour vous montrer ce que ça donne!

donc voilà, je voudrais juste savoir comment arriver à changer ce menu, de même que la police du nom des appli dans le dock ainsi que la barre d'adresse sur safari! promis après je vous ennuie plus!!!!! 

edit: je viens de voir que la police des dossiers n'a pas changé non plus... bref, rien ne marche quoi...


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (21 Mai 2009)

En fait tu coche tout simplement "Custom Theme" et tu  double clique dans case en dessous et tu choisi celui que tu veut mettre.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

JNArno a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse rapide, mais est-ce que tu connais le nom de la police utilisée dans la barre de menu? j'avoue ne pas la reconnaître et c'est celle qui m'intéresse le plus à changer!
> 
> merci!



Je l'ai donné dans l'autre topic .


----------



## marctiger (21 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je l'ai donné dans l'autre topic .



Parfois il faut croire que c'est vraiment de la mauvaise volonté, il faudrait tout leur servir sur un plateau... peut-être le faire à leur place aussi ?


----------



## JNArno (21 Mai 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Parfois il faut croire que c'est vraiment de la mauvaise volonté, il faudrait tout leur servir sur un plateau... peut-être le faire à leur place aussi ?



meuh non, c'est que j'avais pas reçu de réponse alors vu que j'avais une autre question à poser bah j'ai ajouté un petit PS en reposant la question! tout peut être prouvé en regardant les heures de post (raaah déformation de juriste...)!  
tout de même très chers messires, ne me prenez pas pour quelqu'un que je ne suis point! 

bref, merci encore à corentin (edit: à NaTTyDreaD aussi quand même) qui m'a bien aidé :rateau: et me réjouis de la prochaine fois


----------

